# roxas, sora, riku vs ichigo, kuchiki, renji



## Frogs557 (Nov 16, 2007)

Roxas, Sora, and riku vs. Ichigo, Kuchiki, and renji.

Battle takes place in hollow bastion at the edge of a canyon.  none are bloodlusted, riku can go into dark mode, sora can go into final form(for a short time) ichigo can go into viser mode or whatever its called. yeah, its to the death.


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 16, 2007)

...Dude...
Sora and Riku was cutting through skyscrapers like nothing...

Sora can react to anytihng with gameplay feats.
And now Riku will be able to summon Heartless as well?

And then you add Roxas?

Have you fought him in KH2: FM+?

Ichigo can have infinite Vaizard time, if he wants.

Sora doesn't even need to have 20 sec in Final Form to beat down Renji and Rukia (that is the Kuchiki that you are talking about, right?)

Roxas can summon pillars of light that covers the area he fought Sora at.

Really, what has Team Bleach shown that could give them the ability to resist Riku simply summoning Heartless and kill them all without even having to have Team KH bother to fight them directly?


----------



## Frogs557 (Nov 16, 2007)

Ax_ said:


> ...Dude...
> Sora and Riku was cutting through skyscrapers like nothing...
> 
> Sora can react to anytihng with gameplay feats.
> ...




hey, i said riku can go into dark mode.  i didnt say he could summon heartless.  and also, you say they cut through sky scrapers with ease.  cihigos sword can level mountains, so in the strength area i think they're equal.  and dont forget about bankai


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 16, 2007)

Frogs557 said:


> cihigos sword can level mountains, so in the strength area i think they're equal.  and dont forget about bankai



Show me a scan where Ichigo leveled a mountain.


----------



## Frogs557 (Nov 16, 2007)

Alucard2997 said:


> Show me a scan where Ichigo leveled a mountain.



i dont have one.  i dont even know if it really happened.  my friend told me he did it... i dunno...


----------



## Birkin (Nov 16, 2007)

Kenpachi pretty much cut through a skyskraper without any trouble, and that's a lot of chapters ago.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2007)

lol that was one building while he was standing still without his eyepatch, sora cut through multiple like they were nothing, while jumping from one to another ._.


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2007)

ichigo and crew pwns


----------



## Frogs557 (Nov 16, 2007)

see, right now we're talking about "this guy cuts down skyscrapers" and that stuff, but lets ask ourselves these questions...
would sora, riku, or roxas be able to block:

A) Senbon Zakura
B) Ichigos WTFpwned speed demon bankai


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Nov 16, 2007)

Sora faster than Quiksilver


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 16, 2007)

Frogs557 said:


> A) Senbon Zakura
> B) Ichigos WTFpwned speed demon bankai



Sora plays tennis with lasers and himself as the opponent.


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 16, 2007)

Frogs557 said:


> see, right now we're talking about "this guy cuts down skyscrapers" and that stuff, but lets ask ourselves these questions...
> would sora, riku, or roxas be able to block:
> 
> A) Senbon Zakura
> B) Ichigos WTFpwned speed demon bankai



At least Ichigos speed is nothing compared to what Sora can avoid in his battles.

Senbon Zakura?
Is that the one where Kuchiki have sakura petals and have them hit his enemy?
They can beat it.

Riku and Sora have shown enough reaction time to be able to stop Twilight Xemnas (the most powerful being in the universe, according to the creators) and his laser beams without getting hit even once.

Those beams were far, far more aggressive and quicker than anything Byakuya can even hope to get within the near future.

Also, Ichigo has never been able to destroy any mountain...


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Nov 16, 2007)

The lasers weren't very aggresive IMO


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 16, 2007)

_Sora solos._


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 16, 2007)

AJpinecrest2 said:


> The lasers weren't very aggresive IMO



Compared to Kuchikis sakuras, they were.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2007)

lol AND sebonzakura is NOTHING to protega, which is an all around defensive, sora just holds that untill the petals are all destroyed, "stops" byakuya and renji both, pwned em, and since he has dual weild, he could stop zangetsu at the same time.


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 16, 2007)

And that is before counting what Riku and Roxas could do, with their highest showings of power (Riku in his darkness form, Roxas as a boss fight in KH 2: FM+).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2007)

its complete massacre by the KH crew, its kinda weird how powerfull they are for how young..


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 16, 2007)

Any one of the KH characters can go solo and defeat them all. Game characters have some serious skill.


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 16, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> its complete massacre by the KH crew, its kinda weird how powerfull they are for how young..



Its a RPG.
People in that game usually end up saving whole universes by the age of 18 or so...

Kind of an awesome way to live, if you think about it...


----------



## Enclave (Nov 16, 2007)

To be fair though, Roxax is the only one they might stand a chance against.  He is half the strength of Sora.

edit:

I'm not saying they stand a chance agains Roxas by the way, just saying that if they could take any of them it would be Roxas.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2007)

Ax_ said:


> Its a RPG.
> People in that game usually end up saving whole universes by the age of 18 or so...
> 
> Kind of an awesome way to live, if you think about it...



it IS an awsome way to live i agree, but i have to wonder how they got so powerfull, i bet in KH3 kairi's going to be swinging around a keyblade herself with the same skillz after training...and as far as  i know she was just normal human powered at the beginning.


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 16, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> it IS an awsome way to live i agree, but i have to wonder how they got so powerfull, i bet in KH3 kairi's going to be swinging around a keyblade herself with the same skillz after training...and as far as  i know she was just normal human powered at the beginning.



Nah, don't think that will happen.
She isn't really a keyblade master, she just happened to get one from Riku out of pity ...

And it owuld be so awesome if our world could be like that, then we could all beat the enemies up 

Just need to remember to be a good guy, and make sure to pet the dog alot of times .

And if I have to die, I have to make sure it is by being thrown off a cliff.
Preferrably by a kid that grows up to have serious issues...


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Nov 16, 2007)

You wouldn't die by falling off a cliff, no one in RPG's do


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 16, 2007)

I know.
That is what I meant.

Instead of dying, I get to come back stronger and more badass than ever.

Might be some Dragon-from-Big-Bad killing involved in it as well, to display just how awesome I have become.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Nov 16, 2007)

I wish we lived in an rpg that way I could see peoples levels and equipments and now if I could take 'em


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 16, 2007)

And then get hunted by the big bad, saved by the hero and join him on his quest to save the world, right?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Nov 16, 2007)

PSHHH join the hero, I am the awesome anti-hero that replaces the hero


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 16, 2007)

As long as I get to be the Dragons of the Big Bad that gets alot of Pet the Dog moments, and fall under the Even Evil has Standards (Anime Trope site is awesome for these kinds of things) ...

And get some Enemy Mine moments as well, for good measure...


----------



## Enclave (Nov 16, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> it IS an awsome way to live i agree, but i have to wonder how they got so powerfull, i bet in KH3 kairi's going to be swinging around a keyblade herself with the same skillz after training...and as far as  i know she was just normal human powered at the beginning.



Sora and Riku were normal before leaving Destiny Islands.  Kairi was already special with special capabilities thanks to being a Princess of Heart.

Of course it isn't the Keyblade though that grants people their powers, that is a common misconception.  It is the strength of their heart which gives them super powers, it just so happens that one of the primary requirements to become a Keyblade master is having a strong heart.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 16, 2007)

lol. Do we make rapestomp threads for fun or is this...anyway. Riku goes dark mode, summons heartless, and makes coffee. Wasn't Roxas on par with Axel..the guy who makes someone combust with a snap of a finger?


----------



## Enclave (Nov 16, 2007)

Actually, all things considered odds are rather high that Roxas was more powerful than Axel as Sora was more powerful than Axel back in CoM and Roxas should have been as powerful as Sora was then.

Roxas likely was one of the most powerful Organisation memebers.  Of course after Sora finally completely re-merges with Roxas at Memory Skyscraper suddenly he is able to solo Xemnas who is the strongest in the Org.


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 16, 2007)

He didn't solo him.
Riku was fighting with him.

Or is this the computer one you are talking about?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Nov 16, 2007)

Riku was losing to roxas until he used his "turn into xenahort" power


----------



## Enclave (Nov 16, 2007)

Ax_ said:


> He didn't solo him.
> Riku was fighting with him.
> 
> Or is this the computer one you are talking about?



I'm not talking about Twilight Xemnas.  I'm talking about regular ole Xemnas he fought at Memory Skyscraper.  You know, Xemnas before he gained the power of Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 16, 2007)

Roxas beats everyone else


----------



## Enclave (Nov 16, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> Roxas beats everyone else



Wait, are you including Sora and Riku in that statement?  Because at the end of KH2 Sora and Riku both are considerably stronger than Roxas.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 16, 2007)

No, but roxas can only be beat by keyblades, so he solo's


----------



## Enclave (Nov 16, 2007)

Nobodies can still be destroyed by weapons that aren't Keyblades just as Heartless can be defeated by weapons that aren't Keyblades.

edit:

Hell, in Chain of Memories some you see Nobodies killed by other Nobodies and you even see Riku (who isn't a Keyblade master at the time) kill a Nobody.


----------



## what a drag (Nov 16, 2007)

Kh people without a doubt.




              Is it just me is it weird that renji in japanese means stove?


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Nov 17, 2007)

Wasn't it agreed upon that Sora could own the Sparda twins?

If he can do that, team Bleach is toast.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 17, 2007)

Duh, and other nobodies....
Dosen't Riku have _a_ keyblade in COM?


Still, in KH2 roxas in only able to beat a nobody when his keyblade comes in play
Excluding game mechanics, I did not see anywhere else a nobodie killed by anything other than a keyblade


----------



## wheres the beef? (Nov 17, 2007)

Roxas and his Samurai nobodies take this easily.
Byakuya's Bankai won't do shit against Roxas's lasers,especially his final Aoe attack in KH2:FM.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 17, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> Duh, and other nobodies....
> Dosen't Riku have _a_ keyblade in COM?
> 
> 
> ...



Riku didn't get a Keyblade until the end of Kingdom Hearts 2.  In CoM he used the Soul Eater which is simply a sword and is in no way exceptionally special.

Nobodies can be killed with any weapon, you don't need a Keyblade to take them out.

Also, of course Roxas couldn't take out a Nobody before he got the Keyblade, he was attacking them with a nerf bat!  It's the same thing with Sora.  Sora in KH wasn't able to kill Heartless with his wooden sword, however other people with normal weapons were able to kill Heartless.  Just if your weapon is exceptionally weak like a wooden sword or a nerf bat then no you won't be able to kill them.


----------



## The last Dalek (Nov 17, 2007)

Even Sephiroth was impresed with Sora so he solo's (Reflect spam FTW)

Does anyone else think Soul Eater was inspired by Soul Edge (they both seem semi organic have big Eye and soul Eater's name is what Soul Edge does).


----------



## Enclave (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't recall the Soul Eater having any eye anywhere on it.  I'm thinking Nomura went with the name simply because it sounds cool.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 17, 2007)

Enclave said:


> I don't recall the Soul Eater having any eye anywhere on it.  I'm thinking Nomura went with the name simply because it sounds cool.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 17, 2007)

Hrm, I completely don't remember that eye at all.


----------



## The last Dalek (Nov 17, 2007)

looks like it has one to me.


----------



## Kai (Nov 17, 2007)

This is a pity. Sora is debatably the most powerful main character ever produced by Square.

Magnega and Strike Raid.


----------



## Protect_The_Butter (Nov 17, 2007)

Reflect, Stopga (or whatever it's called) , Gravity, Curaga. Team Bleach is done. Especially against three oponents who are mainly just head to head combatants.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 17, 2007)

♦Kiroi Senko♦ said:


> This is a pity. Sora is debatably the most powerful main character ever produced by Square.



I was going to contest this statement however I'm racking my brain and am having trouble coming up with a protagonist from Squenix which is on Sora's level.

He does seem to be their most powerful protagonist.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 17, 2007)

road to dawn is defenitly a keyblade


----------



## Enclave (Nov 17, 2007)

It's Way to Dawn not Road to Dawn.  Also he didn't get the Way to Dawn until right near the end of Kingdom Hearts 2.  Until then he had the Soul Eater which was just a sword not a Keyblade and with that sword he was able to kill Nobodies.

Nobodies can be killed via adequately powerful regular weapons.  No need to use a Keyblade on them.

I would suspect though that killing them with a Keyblade might allow them to regain their heart if their heart has also been released.  Remember, you can kill Heartless without a Keyblade, however you need a Keyblade to release their heart so it can return to Kingdom Hearts.  Heartless killed without a Keyblade just die if I recall.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 17, 2007)

Enclave said:


> I was going to contest this statement however I'm racking my brain and am having trouble coming up with a protagonist from Squenix which is on Sora's level.
> 
> He does seem to be their most powerful protagonist.



Lenneth maybe? Fayt was also extremely powerful in his universe.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 17, 2007)

Where did yo get that from 
I didn't play KHI


----------



## Enclave (Nov 17, 2007)

Alucard2997 said:


> Lenneth maybe? Fayt was also extremely powerful in his universe.



Lenneth?  I don't recall her ever showing Sora's level of speed or strength.  She is quite powerful though.  Of course I also consider her a Enix character rather than a Square character as she was created before Enix bought Square.

Fayt?  From Star Ocean 3?  Pfft, please.  Fayt = computer program and doesn't have any real power.  You take Fayt out of the program and it would be nothing, you take Sora into another universe (even digital universes) and he retains all his power.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 17, 2007)

Enclave said:


> Lenneth?  I don't recall her ever showing Sora's level of speed or strength.  She is quite powerful though.  Of course I also consider her a Enix character rather than a Square character as she was created before Enix bought Square.



Mind you, I haven't played Valkyrie Profile 2 yet, but isn't she kinda the goddess of creation at the end of the first game?



> Fayt?  From Star Ocean 3?  Pfft, please.  Fayt = computer program and doesn't have any real power.  You take Fayt out of the program and it would be nothing, you take Sora into another universe (even digital universes) and he retains all his power.



He did have his powers outside of the program. What do you think '4D Space' was? The real world. Not to forget that his universe was real as well at the end of the game.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok, due to the huge amount of spoilers I am posting I'm giving a warning, seriously tons of Kingdom Hearts related spoilers in my post.  I wouldn't normally give this warning as the game is quite old at this point but as I said, there are a LOT of spoilers in this post.  A LOT.



TheFourthNin said:


> Where did yo get that from
> I didn't play KHI



Where did I get what from?  The fact that it is Way to Dawn?  Just look at Riku's status screen in KH2.

Or do you mean the Soul Eater?  He received it in KH1 and used it until he took Sora's Kingdom Key at Hollow Bastion, then after Sora took back the Kingdom Key Riku went back to using the Soul Eater.  Then after he received his fake Keyblade created from the Hearts of the Princesses of Heart he used that until Sora destroyed that Keyblade and which point "Riku" went back to using the Soul Eater.

Throughout Chain of Memories Riku only ever used the Soul Eater.  He had no Keyblade.

Throughout nearly all of Kingdom Hearts 2 Riku used the Soul Eater again.  In his fight against Roxas he used one of Roxas' Keyblades as a Keyblade is more powerful than the Soul Eater (at least if somebody with an adequately powerful Heart is using the Keyblade which Riku's heart is adequately powerful, however he still lost to Roxas until he went all Rikunort/Darkside on his ass).  Of course after that he went back to using the Soul Eater as Roxas' Keyblades went back to Roxas after the fight was done.

Finally when Riku was transformed back to his own body he was somehow chosen by another Keyblade (Way to Dawn which like Sora's is a Keyblade from the realm of light) but instead of just getting a Keyblade his Soul Eater was somehow transformed and changed into a Keyblade.


edit:

I've yet to play VP2 as well, however her being a goddess at the end of the first VP doesn't really matter.  It isn't like Sora has never fought Gods before.  I have to go on feats I've seen in the game and I don't recall her ever showing feats quite on Sora's level.

Look, when it comes to Star Ocean 3 I am no authority as I consider it a travesty to the Star Ocean series.  Such a great series ruined by such an amazingly pathetic game.  "Oh, if we believe hard enough we won't be deleted" bullshit!


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 17, 2007)

Enclave said:


> I've yet to play VP2 as well, however her being a goddess at the end of the first VP doesn't really matter.  It isn't like Sora has never fought Gods before.  I have to go on feats I've seen in the game and I don't recall her ever showing feats quite on Sora's level.



Didn't she recreate the world when she took Odin's place?


----------



## Enclave (Nov 17, 2007)

Honestly, I don't recall.  I really need to play that game again.  I bought it for the PSP so I really should get around to playing it again on there.


----------



## Chainwave (Nov 17, 2007)

Enclave said:


> I was going to contest this statement however I'm racking my brain and am having trouble coming up with a protagonist from Squenix which is on Sora's level.
> 
> He does seem to be their most powerful protagonist.



Zidane and Ashley are most likely around Sora's level.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't recall Zidane ever reaching that level of power.  He has the potential to as I recall though.  Of course it has been ages since I played FF IX and don't really remember the end of it so I could just be forgetting.

Ashley?  From Vagrant Story?  I don't recall him pulling the crazy feats that Sora did.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 17, 2007)

Enclave said:


> Ashley?  From Vagrant Story?  I don't recall him pulling the crazy feats that Sora did.



At the end of the game he became the embodiment of all dark magic in Ivalice.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 17, 2007)

Did he now?  I'm really starting to forget a lot of my game storyline from some older games.  This is distressing news.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 17, 2007)

Enclave said:


> Did he now?  I'm really starting to forget a lot of my game storyline from some older games.  This is distressing news.



You're getting old...

Yeah, he took over the Blood-Sin and Darkness of Sydney and his family. And just for the record, Ivalice is the same world as Final Fantasy Tactics and XII. So that is a lot of dark magic.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh I know about Ivalice.

However, do we have any feats from Ashley after he attained that power?  If not then we cannot really use that form of him in such a comparison as we have no idea how powerful he really became.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 17, 2007)

Enclave said:


> Oh I know about Ivalice.
> 
> However, do we have any feats from Ashley after he attained that power?  If not then we cannot really use that form of him in such a comparison as we have no idea how powerful he really became.



Okay, my memory isn't _that_ good... but we can give him the powers Sydney and Guildenstern had (which includes fucking with reality to a certain degree). He could also transform himself into other people as far as I remember.

They should have included him as a secret boss in FFXII...


----------



## tanukibeast (Nov 17, 2007)

Basch from FF12 did shatter-punch reality in one of his mist charges.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 17, 2007)

I never played FF XII.  FFX turned me off the series for good.


----------



## Gary (Jan 15, 2008)

kh dude hey have cut sky scarpes like it was paper and they have magic to heal defent and attack and final form would kill them just sora would solo this if he goes into finaly form


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jan 15, 2008)

^^Who taught this young one thread necromancy?


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 15, 2008)

sora and the rest take the cake


----------



## Enigmatic Swordsman (Jan 15, 2008)

Someone please close this thread.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 15, 2008)

Kenpachi is the only one who stands a chance. Ichigo might kill roxas, renji is dead. Kenpachi would just walk away once he figures out that Sora and Riku can spam heals...


----------



## Gritz (Jan 15, 2008)

KH characters are BROKEN.  People who claim that Sasuke or any Bleach character is broken better look at Sora and Riku.  And these two brats have NEVER had any training in anything.  Their powers were handed to them.  

On-topic.

KH characters rape the Bleach characters(sadly).

Though Sora, Riku, and Roxas will NEVER be anywhere as cool or badass.


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 16, 2008)

Gritz said:


> KH characters are BROKEN.  People who claim that Sasuke or any Bleach character is broken better look at Sora and Riku.  And these two brats have NEVER had any training in anything.  Their powers were handed to them.
> 
> On-topic.
> 
> ...



Gritz, if you don't like KH characters, why don't you simply avoid the threds with them in it and save all of us the trouble of having to deal with your hatred of a series?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 16, 2008)

Riku soloes


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 16, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Riku soloes



The only one who MIGHT not solo, in fact, is Roxas, since he is the weakest one here, and he would probably still rape most of these guys, leaving Ichigo left after he went into his Vaizard Bankai form...


----------



## Akatora (Jan 16, 2008)

What lvl are they?

Granted i prefeer the bleach team, but Sora Defeated Titans aka God lvl characters...Should say enough.


Then again there's the wild card of speed diffrance.


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 16, 2008)

Actually, there is a better feat than that.

Is is when he fights and defeats Twilight Xemnas, who is the single strongest being in the KH multiverse, which means that the guy Sora beat was stronger than any God, or Titan or anything, at all...


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jan 16, 2008)

Any, Disney god, titan, or anything.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 16, 2008)

Kh2 dudes takes this one.


----------

